# Discus Lover



## collt (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Fellow Fish Fanciers
INFORMATION NEEDED......ONLY DISCUS LOVERS
I started into freshwater Aquariums about 39yrs ago and the love grew to where I have breed of coarse Livebearers went into breeding egglayers ,Rosey face Barbs,Saimese fighting fish ,Clown Killie Fish and my greatest Love the "Neon Tetra",Love a school of those little B""tards ...And of coarse African Cichlids 
Had a few "PET STORE" Discus along the way but never thought much about them till I came across a shop in Markham who had shipped in a varitiy of Well they called them Golden Discus,Super Blue Diamond,and Snake skin Discus?

NEED INFO
Looking forward to starting back into Discus but need INFO on water qualitiy always had a hard time with the water in Belleville area ,ppm HIGH ,ph 7.5, could never lower ppm or ph for long before REBOUND?
Rain water was good but then the REBOUND?

Would like to get to know others who could stock me with Discus ?
Get me aquainted with types?

I think 10 would ensure a pairing ?

Need at least or better ,125 gallon min ...72 L, 24H ,18W
Stand as long as its steady?

Woundering if sand would be preferable to gravel?
Had gravel Last time ,Hated it !

Hope to hear


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

collt said:


> Hey Fellow Fish Fanciers
> INFORMATION NEEDED......ONLY DISCUS LOVERS
> I started into freshwater Aquariums about 39yrs ago and the love grew to where I have breed of coarse Livebearers went into breeding egglayers ,Rosey face Barbs,Saimese fighting fish ,Clown Killie Fish and my greatest Love the "Neon Tetra",Love a school of those little B""tards ...And of coarse African Cichlids
> Had a few "PET STORE" Discus along the way but never thought much about them till I came across a shop in Markham who had shipped in a varitiy of Well they called them Golden Discus,Super Blue Diamond,and Snake skin Discus?
> ...


Don't really know anything about discus, but welcome to the forum collt.

You can always check out the marketplace area on the forum for any buying/selling between users or in the general section to find information about local stores near you for your discus!

Good luck, someone on here knows everything about them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

collt said:


> Hey Fellow Fish Fanciers
> INFORMATION NEEDED......ONLY DISCUS LOVERS


Times have changed from 40 years ago, and the average hobbyist knows a lot more. Even if they don't love discus.

If you're having issues maintaining a low pH and had to use rainwater in the past, invest in a RO filter - is will produce 0 TDS water, so you'll have to mix back in tap water or add in trace element mixes to get it to a useable level. In the past, for maintaining soft-water species like plecos, I've used 1:1 RO to charcoal filtered tap water (eliminates impurities and chlorine).
In the past, I've used peat to maintain a low stable pH. But with discus, since they're messy eaters and prefer high protein diets, you'd probably be able to get away with doing frequent water changes to maintain stable parameters.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

7.5 is fine for pH.

125gal is great but you don't need it that big.

Go bare bottom if you don't mind about aesthetics.

uppercanadadiscus.com is a good place to start, I don't think he's too far from you either.


----------

